# One Single Calsouth Player on Two ODP Rosters together?



## Daniel Miller (Feb 8, 2017)

OK.  There must be something I'm missing.  Got my US Youth Soccer Quarterly in my email today, which included ODP rosters for all USSF regions I-IV.  Last I heard, Calsouth is in Region IV.  I thought our girls played pretty good soccer down here.  But there is only one - repeat, *one* - girl from Calsouth (out of 36) who made it.   Do our girls not play ODP any more?

http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/odp/2017_odp_girls_national_training_camp_2003_rosters/
http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/odp/2017_odp_girls_national_training_camp_2002_rosters/


----------



## mahrez (Feb 8, 2017)

Cal south pro+ is seperate from national odp
http://www.calsouth.com/en/press-releases-detail/254-year.2016_254-id.209717726.html#.WJuOEaCIZnE

Plus ECNL players not that interested in CS pro plus.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 8, 2017)

So, a Calsouth player can either do ODP, or Cal South Pro+, but almost nobody from Calsouth chooses ODP anymore.  Most of Calsouth's best players opt out of Cal South Pro+, and choose ECNL instead.  Is that about right?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> So, a Calsouth player can either do ODP, or Cal South Pro+, but almost nobody from Calsouth chooses ODP anymore.  Most of Calsouth's best players opt out of Cal South Pro+, and choose ECNL instead.  Is that about right?


Not true.  The '01 ODP team that won the regional championship had like 4 or 5 YNT players on it.  I think that two of them were on the U17 WWC team.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Not true.  The '01 ODP team that won the regional championship had like 4 or 5 YNT players on it.  I think that two of them were on the U17 WWC team.


So why is it that there are almost no Calsouth players on the G2002 and G2003 ODP teams?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> So why is it that there are almost no Calsouth players on the G2002 and G2003 ODP teams?


You are talking about the Regional Camp not the Regional Team.  The regional camp isn't well attended by Cal South's top players because compared to the Cal South Regional team it is a considerable step down in competition.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 11, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> So why is it that there are almost no Calsouth players on the G2002 and G2003 ODP teams?


There are different teams
1. Cal-South Pro+ which is SoCal's ODP team-the final 18 players play in the Region IV Championships and the older teams if they advance go to ODP National Championships.
2. ODP Region IV team: consist of ODP players from all of Region IV.  Usually these players get invites based on performance at the Region IV Championships held in January.

Identified YNT players do not receive an invite or participate at ODP Region IV camps, unless they have been cycled out.  There could be a few reasons why there aren't that many Cal-South Pro + players at ODP National Camp.

1. The uber elite Cal-South Pro+ 2002 and 2003 players have already been ID and recieved a YNT camp invite.
2. The remaining non-YNT Cal-South Pro+ 2002 and 2003 players didn't beat out the other Region IV ODP players at camp.
3. The Summer Cal South Pro+ and Region IV Camp were held the same week and the Cal South Pro+ players couldn't attend.


----------



## Glen (Feb 11, 2017)

http://regioniv.usyouthsoccer.org/all-tournament_teams_announced_for_the_2017_us_youth_soccer_odp_region_iv_championships/#2002

Here is the regional team with cal south players listed.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 11, 2017)

Glen said:


> http://regioniv.usyouthsoccer.org/all-tournament_teams_announced_for_the_2017_us_youth_soccer_odp_region_iv_championships/#2002
> 
> Here is the regional team with cal south players listed.


That is the all tournament team aka the stand-out players from the ODP Region IV Championships held in January.


----------



## shales1002 (Feb 11, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> So why is it that there are almost no Calsouth players on the G2002 and G2003 ODP teams?


Went to regional camp...there were NO Cal South girls in attendance. They selected regional teams based on the girls in attendance. We were told Cal South does their own thing.


----------

